# Foot Pain in Tele Boots?



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Try changing up your socks, sometimes I get cramps in my tele boots if I wear too thick of socks - just a suggestion.


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm wondering if the orthotics have broken down... or if they were made improperly initially since you said you've always had some arch pain in your left foot.


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

*Arch Support*

Most likely you are not getting the arch support you need. I have this problem when I am hiking alot. And just the general nature of a tele turn streches the arch of your foot. You mighthave pulled that muscle the Abductor Hillicus. Just ice it 20 on10 off 20 3-4 times a day, then mix in some heat after a couple of days. 
My .002$


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

I to think that is is your foot beds. I had problems like that and i went to my local ski shop in winter park and that guy knows how to make them right. I took a few times but it was worth it. Now after a few years my feet have changed and I went back and he took care of me! The name is Le ski lab it is worth the drive to wp and then after you can ski the pass or the trees on jane side


----------



## buck123 (Mar 20, 2007)

freexbiker said:


> We'll I went up to ski for a couple hours today and everything went well. I pretty much always have a little pain in my left foot around my arches but today was different. While skiing nothing was different, slight foot pain but nothing unusual, When I got to the car and took my boot off I couldn't stand on it. The pain was excruciating. And now, a couple of hours later with some drugs my arch is still killing me...The boots are T1's and the last time I cooked em was a couple of years ago and they have about 75 days on em. I also have surefoots. Any one know what could be causing this? Is it time to recook?


I had a similar problem with my arches after I purchased new tele boots. I splurged on custom footbed heat molded liners for new Garmont Syngery's. My feet are wide and the Synergies felt the most comfortable in the shop. Immediately upon skiing I had foot pain and was told to keep at it and they will eventually break in. It sucked all season. I would have to release the buckles after every run so I could relax the arches. I took the boots back twice to my local shop and they added a few pieces of foam to expand the foot bed and reheat but the problem persisted until I took them on the Commando Run trail. I couldn't walk for a day after that slog. I went to a physical therapist becuase I thought something was seriously wrong with my foot arches. He suggested that my boot shells were too small. How could this be since I got them custom fitted? So I sucked it up, bought brand new boots a size larger and my feet haven't been happier. I'm thinking the custom boot fitters go fo the snug feel to get that professional performance factor but they don't take the tele flex into account that squishes the arches on each turn. 

Maybe the foot that hurts you is slightly larger than the other one? Try renting a pair of boot shells one size up and use your current liners in there. PM me if you want the Boulder Sport Therapy PT's info. I highly recommend him.
Good luck.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

luke just throw on the old snowboard boats and grab your board. problem solved


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

Buckles go on the outside
Found a bottle cap 'tween the liner and shell one time after a couple days of pain.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Lee's the Man: The Custom Foot : Welcome : Lee Kinney 
But expect to drop $200 on the final product.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

So what I'm picking up is that I should go to a bootfitter. I got them cooked and fitted at ski haus in steamboat when I didn't know a whole lot about the sport. Are there any good fitters around the fort area? Or any in steamboat? I really hate to drive all the way own there just to fit boots but if I can get rid of this pain it would be worth it.
Thanks all
Luke
Oh and Mike I don't think I'm going to board anytime soon... Sold all my stuff this last fall...


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

good thing i have an extra complete. size 12 boats alright?


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

haha. You POS! Don't tempt me. After this little episode I really have started missing snowboard boots.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

sorry to get off subject but we should make a trip to cody sometime in febraury to get the season started off right.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Hell yea man. Definatly.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

So it happened again... Can anyone recommend a bootfitter in the fort collins area or steamboat area?
Thanks


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

Try snowboarding! much more comfortable.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

I've done it. Got too boring for me...


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

le ski lab in winter pare is great!!!!


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

yea winter park is way too far to drive for me...I'm looking for a quick daytrip...


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

luke good snow.


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

Get on Powderbuzz and post the same thing. I think there is a couple of guys in the fort at the mountain shop that are good boot fitters.....


----------

